# Uplay - Game verkaufen ? (Far Cry 3)



## Erok (9. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen 

auf anraten und Euphorie eines Bekannten, habe ich mir Far Cry 3 gekauft als PC-Download, welches sich jetzt natürlich in meinem Account befindet.

Da ich das Spiel aber mehr als grottig und nervend empfinde, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man einen PC-Download weiter verkaufen kann bei Uplay ?

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen damit ?

Greetz Erok


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
kann man nicht, das Spiel ist an Deinem Account gebunden, Du müsstest somit Deinen gesamten Uplay Account verkaufen.
LG
Boby


----------



## Shona (9. Juni 2013)

kannst du nicht der Key ist an deinen Uplay account gebunden


----------



## Erok (9. Juni 2013)

Okay, Danke für die Antworten  Dann verschimmelt das Spiel halt im Account


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2013)

Ist aber grundsätzlich meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes Spiel.


----------

